# Deck Gate



## instock (Nov 17, 2012)

A long-time customer asked me to build a gate for her deck. I told her I never built one before and she was fine with that. I'm really cheap. I made it work, but I just wanted to run it by some people and maybe I can do it better next time and not be such a hack. 

Here's what I did:

I got a cheap hinge and latch set for 15 bucks from the depot. I wasn't sure how much play was going to be in those cheap hinges, so I decided to build the gate in place. I clamped 2 horizontal 2x4's in place to line up with the rest of the deck. I raised the latch side a little bit, but I had to eyeball that. Then I screwed in the hinges. I put the spindles on with 2" nails in the finish nailer. Then I put on two decorative diagonal pieces. 

Everything was great until the whole 4x4 post where I had just screwed the hinges decided to lean over. It was notched out around the step and had two big carriage bolts going through it. It looked pretty darn solid, but apparently not. I put two lag screws all the way through the 4x4 and into the wall of the house. I don't know what those lag screws went into, but they felt nice and solid. 

The nails are galvanized, but I'm not sure if they will rust eventually. Maybe I should have used screws or some glue or something. I put 4 nails in each spindle, but I'm not sure if that's enough. 

Should I have built the gate on the ground and hung it all at once?

Is there a better way I could have reinforced that post?


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Umm really? is this a joke?

U screwed into the house and don't know what u hit?

I build on the ground, or bench, then install.
And lagging posts to the house in a willy nilly fashion isn't kosher.

Gates are an often under built feature, and it sounds like yours is no exception.
It will sag.

Diagonal bracing isn't decorative, it needs to be structural.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Maybe you should ask first next time cause it sounds average as build on the ground then hang you really need a joint like mortise an tenon on your rails an stiles on some decent straps or brackets to do similar. Diagonal braces should be checked into bottom rail hinge side if you run them into the corner the compression force can force that joint apart


----------



## instock (Nov 17, 2012)

Jaws thanked me for my useful post! :thumbsup: No such thing as a stupid question, right? I enjoy a little flaming as much as the next guy. 

No, seriously. I know a few tricks for finding a stud on an inside wall. But how might I secure that post? I don't know if there's anything behind it. And it doesn't really matter because I can't really move it anyway. I thought about a strap or bracket, but wouldn't that have the same problem? What does the bracket attach to? 

Is there a way to tighten it up from the bottom. What if it wasn't next to the house?


----------



## instock (Nov 17, 2012)

What about something like this:










I can see how that would keep the post from pushing out, but would that give me more strength side to side to keep the gate from sagging?


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

I was talking about straps an such in the gate construction instead of nails to hold your frame together. 
Can't see a huge issue with bolting the post into the house providing you are sure what you will hit, and it is sealed against water getting in.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Deck gate I made









http://www.davidjfestacarpentry.com/deck_buildercontractor/deck_design_ideas


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Sweet looking gate


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Another gate I built this weekend


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Another gate I built this weekend
View attachment 188737


----------

